# Kindersicherung bei FritzBox 7270



## maaaaatze (11. August 2008)

Also ich soll die Kindersicherung bei meiner Schwester reinhauen weil sie einfach zu lange im inet ist.  Hab jetzt im menu eingetragen von 2 Uhr bis 10 Uhr kein Inet bekomme aber immer ne Fehlermeldung das der Bereich zwischen 00 und 24 Uhr sein muss. Habe schon versucht mit 02.00 bis 10.00 und ohne die 0 vorne. Hoffentlich is das ein fehler der Box un nich von mir.... bin noch bisschen fertig on der Lan. Hoffe könnt mir helfen... hab keinbock nachts um 4 von ihren Tastenanschlägen geweckt zu werden. Und ja es ist von meiner Mom genehmeigt... weil sie nervt es auch


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2008)

ist die zwangstrennung ausserhalb des zu sperrenden bereiches?


----------



## maaaaatze (11. August 2008)

Ne die Zwangstrennung is mittendrin, kann ich aber verschieben. die wäre gerade gegen halb 6


----------



## HeX (11. August 2008)

Bei der Fritzbox kann man nur pro Tag die Zeiten festlegen, also über 0 Uhr geht nicht das es über 2 tagen gehen würde.

Mache also die Regel bis 24 Uhr und fange bei neuen tag mit 0 uhr wieder an und begrenze die onlinezeit am tag, so mache ich es mit meinem bruder... der mir allerdings die ip klaut wenn er online nach abgelaufener zeit sein will^^


----------



## maaaaatze (11. August 2008)

Es soll ja nicht über nacht gehen. Es soll von 2 uhr Morgens bis 10Uhr Morgens kein inet an dem Rechner sein aber das geht nicht richtig einzustellen. ich werd nacher noch nen Screen posten weil ich blick das ding nich so recht durch.


----------

